# Columbian tegu habitat help.



## Scrounger (Sep 22, 2017)

So I recently got a columbian tegu from a rescuer who didn't have room to keep him. He's currently in my spare 100 gallon tank until I can build him a permanent enclosure. But I have a problem, the minimum height and depth in 3 feet, but the largest door in my house is only 31 inches wide. So, what are my options? I can't build in place, and I don't know if I can make something collapsible that will still hold him. Should I go lower in height so I can move it sideways? Try and build a top half and lower half that bolt together? any ideas?


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Sep 23, 2017)

id suggest a top and bottom half made of 2x4s so theyre easy to put together. I dont really know how to describe it, but if you make your frame correctly from 2x4s it gives you a good flat surface to attach the sections together. This will be nice since youll have one piece that you can dedicate to holding substrate properly and one which you can build your door/frame seperately. Sorry if that didnt really make since.


----------



## FluffyGoo (Sep 26, 2017)

I measured my doors and then had my enclosure built into three separate pieces that were then put together once I got it inside. 
It consisted one large bottom piece and two boxes for each side. 
If you do something similar to that it would help.


----------

